# New addition for my new Tractor



## Archdean

Just thought it would be fun (maybe more for me than you) to post a running pictorial of a new addition to my yard bldg. to house my new B7510 and BH and other misc stuff!!!

Day one, removed two large trees now cut/split and stacked in the background, dug footer for 14x20 addition...

Will post more as Bldg. progresses..
Dean

Day one!


----------



## memmurphy

Wow! You don't mess about. Is that all wood or is the front part towards the building rocks :question: 

Mark


----------



## aegt5000

Mark...
The only people I know that cut / split and stack rocks
are the ones doing hard time in the state penn. 

Archdean...
Looks like it's going to be a nice project to watch.
Please keep the pic's and updates comming.
BTW good looking B7510


----------



## Greg

Break out the Beer and Popcorn....this should be good. Thanks for including us all in your project from the beginning, Dean.

:homereat: :cheers: 

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444

wow lots of wood. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## bontai Joe

That is a busy day one! I expect at that rate you will finish in 6 days and rest on the seventh


----------



## Live Oak

Do you have about 10 kids helping you stack and split or do you get a REAL early start on the day?


----------



## guest

jeezus.. thats a lot of wood...
Im very jealous... not of the building.. although im sure that will be nice.. but i really like your tractor...


----------



## Archdean

OK. Day 2, now One stump gone but this turkey took all day, will set forms tomorrow and pour concrete monday!!!
Dean
Day 2!


----------



## jodyand

mg:Man that stump was close to your building i know that was fun getting it up.


----------



## memmurphy

I did not see that stump in the first picture. Looks like you needed to get that tree away from the building anyway.

Mark


----------



## Archdean

Day 3 frorms ready!Day 3 

Finishing Day 4 

Now to cure for 7 days!! 

Yes I'm tired!!


----------



## guest

That looks great... did you do the work yourself? 



your tractor is gonna be pleased...


----------



## Live Oak

You don't believe in wasting much if any time do you Arch?   Nice looking work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *That looks great... did you do the work yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> your tractor is gonna be pleased... *


Yes to your question however I did break the handle on my wheelbarrow but it did come in handy to beat my girlfriend while she was screading the concrete.... Oops probably shouldn't of said that!!
Dean


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You don't believe in wasting much if any time do you Arch?   Nice looking work! :thumbsup: *


Ah.. no I don't but had nice weather today and thank, you for the comment!!!
Dean


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *it did come in handy to beat my girlfriend while she was screading the concrete.... Dean *



Well Beat away Dean... it looks like you motivated her to do a good job!!!:furious: :furious:


----------



## Archdean

End of cure day 8, sill plates installed!!
Sill plates installed 

Material Package


----------



## memmurphy

Dean,
Looks like your ready to start putting the sticks together. :thumbsup: 

We're expecting your girlfriend to have a roof on that by day 10.:winky: 


aegt5000,
I adjusted my monitor so now I can see firewood more clearly. By the way, the only people I know personally that cut, split and stack rock are called masons. :truth:  

Mark


----------



## aegt5000

Dean,
Sure looks better than when you were digging stumps out.
Keep those pic’s coming, thanks.


_originally posted by memmurphy_

*"By the way, the only people I know personally that cut, split and stack rock are called masons."*

Mark,

Yeah, those are the same guys I was talking about.
*Jimmy 2 Fingers Masoni* and his brother *Vinny No Neck Masoni* :lmao:


----------



## Archdean

day 9 putting up back wall!

Raising the back wall


----------



## aegt5000

Dean..

Looks like your putting that B7510 to good use in this project.
But I would recommend buying a case of beer and getting some
friends to help raising the walls. :lmao:


----------



## Archdean

Day 10 , framing almost done will sheet tomorrow and then attempt to match my creative roof line on the other building!
Dean
Thanks for the comments!

Day 10


----------



## jodyand

Its looking good i see you are going to have two big doors on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean

Day 11, but please remember I let the concrete cure for a full 7 days so in reality I am in day 4 of construction and I have over the years developed methods to allow me to build structures with out help in case you notice something that you are not familiar with, it is a special technique to do all without skilled help!

Day11/Day4 



Fourth day of construction


----------



## guest

looks like its really coming together well dean...great job..


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *looks like its really coming together well dean...great job.. *


John one thing you are not is Simple!! Thanks
Dean


----------



## Archdean

Day 12 ,5th day of nail pounding!

Day 5 of nail pounding and priming 

My helpers


----------



## guest

what are you thinking about completion time dean? 9 days?
what are you priming?


----------



## guest

Dean.. what gives.. are you right on a lake? Nice!!!!

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/Lake%20Side%20Lawn.JPG>


----------



## Live Oak

That is coming along VERY nicely. You move fast Dean! Do the helpers really make the difference?   Pretty place you have there.


----------



## jodyand

Coming along nicely wont be long now Nice place you have to look very peaceful.


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *what are you thinking about completion time dean? 9 days?
> what are you priming? *


While I was putting up the rafters G/F was priming the grooves in the T111 makes it much easier to roll the paint later!

Yes, I am right on the lake and sometimes it is a major pain in the butt (I get to move / burn all the crap /logs/ that come my way from Kansas and all points north!!

Tomorrow I will sheet the roof after I put on the barge boards and face the rafters, what you see me do in one day I must tell you that my butt drags for one old guy!!

Helpers Nap a lot!! and thanks for the comment!!
Dean


----------



## Archdean

This might be interesting for any of you that have a ROPS Device on your tractor!! I designed this building entirely on the height of my Rops on my B7510 a standard garage door type structure will just not cut it!! 

The side sliding door is for a place to park the back hoe portion of this unit!

The front door is a standard X (raised 1 & 1/2 inches to park the B7510 
when she is just running around nekid!!
Dean



Side sliding door 

End Door


----------



## jodyand

Looks very close how much clearance do you have:question:


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looks very close how much clearance do you have:question: *


Just like in horseshoes a miss is as good as a mile!!

1 inch on the side door and about 1/2inch on the end door but as you might know this also causes all other things to be changed like the hangers for standard garage doors / ceiling height and how one figures things like overhang as well as facia board height!!

Actually it would be so much easier if OSHA would just let manufactures lower the ROPS by about 2 inches and then we wouldn't need all of this mind twisting!!

I want to thank you for the comments, they are welcome and very nice also!!
Dean


----------



## Archdean

Nice weather today almost ready to paper and shingle the roof, G/F even got the primer coat on the siding!

Almost ready to Shingle


----------



## aegt5000

Dean...

The building is turning out to be a nice addition to the property.
I especially like to large roof overhang. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Archdean

Starting the roof!! I also thank you for your comments!

Starting Roof 

Finished roof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guest

looks great... how much clearance does the tractor rollbar have going through the doorways? 
i like the 2 door concept..


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *looks great... how much clearance does the tractor rollbar have going through the doorways?
> i like the 2 door concept.. *


Glad you like it the clearance on the side door is 1&1/2" which will slide to the right (as soon as I build it) it's main purpose is to back the backhoe into and unhook it..

The End door is a standard 8x7 garage door with an 1&1/2 added to the top!!! will try to put up tomorrow, but damn tired tonight so might take a break if it hopefully rains!!

Thanks again for your nice comments!
Dean


----------



## jodyand

Looking good Dean you sure are coming up with it quick:thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy

Very nice Dean! That's what I call custom built for your needs. 

Mark


----------



## Archdean

Ok Gang, yesterday after the roof deal I just had to slow down, so G/F wanted to landscape the front and my little Backhoe just had to help with his own house!!
Dean





Landscape day!


----------



## Archdean

Built and hung Sliding Door!!
Dean

Sliding Door Hung! 

Wow it really slides!


----------



## Archdean

If no one is interested in this thread being continued just say so and I'll save the effort!!
Dean


----------



## memmurphy

I'm still here.  

I also see that the tractors fit inside.  

Are you going to insulate and heat it for working in there during the winter?

Mark


----------



## aegt5000

Wait…Wait…Wait… Don’t kill it yet, or for a good while.

I have some questions:

What did you do for a door at the other end (side) of the garage ?
What did you do with regard to sealing the sliding door ?
How many construction days are you at now 9 – 10 ?
(not counting landscape day)


----------



## jodyand

Sorry Dean looks good I'm still interested. I just been real busy the last few days trying to get my house ready for a open house Saturday and Sunday. Hadn't had much time to do much posting.


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sorry Dean looks good I'm still interested. I just been real busy the last few days trying to get my house ready for a open house Saturday and Sunday. Hadn't had much time to do much posting. *


Same here. I'm still interested.

Hey Jody, keeping the house in "show shape" is a real PITA isn't it? My realtor was real big on keeping all the countertops clear, when I sold a previous house. That was a real pain having to stash my toothbrush, etc, before I went to work. 

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Archdean

Well hell now I'm embarrassed!

MowHoward2210, Ok good I'll keep posting

jodyand, I really wasn't begging! But thanks!

aegt5000, Door is up today it is a Lowe's 8x7 and a real cheap pisser , took all day but it looks good and turns out strong , but I sure had doubts this morning, language was not good this AM. but turned better in the PM!!
sliding door will be trimmed with ceder 1x and painted the same as the barn !Tomorrow if I can motivate G/f!

Actual days of work on the project is somewhere between 12 & 15 had some rain and the first day of roofing it was 98.0 and It burned my hands not to mention my skinny butt!! So I said to hell with it!! Took Nap!!

memmurphy, yes it fits, you had doubts? Really it is just for the B7510 and hoe + Ac/DC welder & ox/acty and that kind of stuff the other one is for the TG 1860 Lawn stuff and rakes shovels and etc. Built a greenhouse a few years back for well greenhouse stuff!

I just wanted to show what one guy can do to give other people confidence in building things for themselves! Always avail for tech help if anyone wants!

I really appreciate your interest , it somehow keeps me on schedule and the feedback has been very nice and very welcome!!!

Here is a not quite completed slide show from beginning to not finished yet!!

Sometimes this works and some times it just poops!
http://community.webshots.com/slideshow?ID=184491099&key=jEaCxK

Slide show 

Dean


----------



## jodyand

I like the tree on the roof. Is it a Christmas tree:question: I hadn't seen someone do that in a long time.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=56319>


----------



## aegt5000

Dean…

So the door at the far end is a conventional type roll-up garage door ?

I didn’t make myself clear on my sliding door question. How will the
sliding door seal out rain and little fluffy mammals ? 

BTW, It’s incredible to me that this garage was built in such a short 
time and inconceivable that you did it alone.


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Dean…
> 
> So the door at the far end is a conventional type roll-up garage door ?
> 
> I didn’t make myself clear on my sliding door question. How will the
> sliding door seal out rain and little fluffy mammals ?
> 
> BTW, It’s incredible to me that this garage was built in such a short
> time and inconceivable that you did it alone. *


Great question it sits under a 2' overhang (no Rain problems) and I will post a pic (want to show it trimmed out tommorow is the plan) so you can see the detail, it actually closes tighter than a standard garage door!! Took G/F and I to lift it to the rail with a few expletives to get on the rail!! 

Thanks for the nice comment!
Dean


----------



## Ingersoll444

Great job Dean looks real nice. 

You know I am kinda with you. When I built my shed, I did about 99% of it alone. Had my wife help lift the big walls, and her and her Mom put the first coat of primer on, other then that just me. Kinda like it that way. Good for the head. Gets all the stress of life,bundles it up, and gets rid of it with every hammer blow. So keep up the work, and keep those pict's coming.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Dean…
> 
> So the door at the far end is a conventional type roll-up garage door ?
> 
> I didn’t make myself clear on my sliding door question. How will the
> sliding door seal out rain and little fluffy mammals ?
> 
> BTW, It’s incredible to me that this garage was built in such a short
> time and inconceivable that you did it alone. *


As I promised here is why little fluffy mammals can't win!!!

Mammel Proof 

Door Detail 

Closing 

Finished Door


----------



## aegt5000

Dean…

Great fit on the sliding door. 
Looks like it closes up that side, tight as a drum.
Nice shot of the garage door at the other end, 
the double hung and the shutters are a nice touch too.

Looks like you got the outside pretty much wrapped up
but you might want to follow Simple_johns lead and 
add that finishing touch weather vane.


----------



## MowHoward2210

:ditto: Looks great, Dean!


----------



## memmurphy

That's a slick idea using the turnbuckle to lock it tight. That will be good to keep wind and vandals out too.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *That's a slick idea using the turnbuckle to lock it tight. That will be good to keep wind and vandals out too.
> 
> Mark *


That is a good idea. I know I have a latch on my shed[OK on the ONE dor I got up, the other should be done by 2006 ] that only latchs at sertin times of the year becouse of swelling, and shrinking. Good job!


----------



## guest

Jeez Dean.. it looks like its been there for years.. complete with landscaping in under 3 weeks from start to finish.. 


Great job.


----------



## bontai Joe

Looks great Dean! Is there an internal door from one shed to the other? And would you mind sharing with us the estimated cost of the whole project?


----------



## Archdean

Thanks Guys,
Yes I just cut the door yesterday between the two buildings (where window used to be) and I will get the weather vane up soon! 

The cost is $350.00 for concrete and approx $1750.00 for materials So far $2100.00 dollars total and it won't escalate much over that, as I waste little and already had the paint and reused the window from old building.
I will publish a breakdown on material and cost as soon as I finish the project!!

Said with a bit of humor!

Concrete.... $350
Material...... $1750
Labor.......Beating G/F into submission with broken wheelbarrow handle (replacement cost $13.95) Priceless!!!!!!

Dean


----------



## Archdean

Almost done except for the Soffet!!
Seven pics in this next to final show!! I want to thank all of you for your support and comments!
Dean

One 

Two 

Three 

Four 

Five 

Six 

Seven


----------



## Live Oak

Dean, I'll have to hand it to you; you have a great talent for building stuff FAST and with quality and workmanship. Looks great! I agree with SJ, looks like it has been there all along and go great with the rest of the property. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand

Looks great Dean it went up fast but looks great and i have to agree it looks like its been there as long as your old one.


----------



## MowHoward2210

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Looks great, Dean!


----------



## farmallmaniac

wow! looks great!:thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean

Thanks to all of you who had so many nice comments!
farmallmaniac, I grew up with an "H" as a kid and my brother just restored an H just for nostalgia!! It's fun to live yesteryear and I felt the following, How in the hell did I handle this thing as a kid !!
Dean


----------



## Archdean

Finished!!

I just put up a slide show on another thread and I'll put it here for those that I had promised and thanks for all the support!

Slide Show 

Click on the -> to start

Dean


----------

